# Laterite Questions



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

I have never tried Laterite before and have some questions. 

First, what exactly does laterite contain that is beneficial for rooted plants?
Second, if putting laterite as the first layer on the bottom, how deep should it be? 
Third, does laterite get messy if it seeps up above the top gravel layer from say moving plants around?
Fourth, how long can laterite last for?

Thanks.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I can answer some of your questions.
1. It is a clay and contains iron for your plants.
2. Some have used it as a bottom layer, not very thick 1/4" or so. Some have used it as a 50/50 mix. I think it's a matter of look. I myself have it as a mix with natural gravel. The main reason people put it on the bottom is that they are using other substrates that have a different color/size and it would ruin their look.
3. No it doesn't get messy. You have to rinse it to begin with when you add it to your tank. It has a lot of fine powder that you need to rinse out or you will have a lot of trouble getting your tank clear. Once you rinse it it does fine. I have even deep vacuumed mine from time to time (probably not the best idea for my plants!)
4. Don't know. That is a ??? I was hoping to see answered here myself. My plants continue to do very well even after the same laterite for 3 years. I am now dosing EI and CO2.

Hope I helped. Hope someone answers #4 for both of us.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Considering that iron is a major part of laterite, giving it the red color, I doubt that it will ever "wear out". My opinion, not tested scientifically, and subject to change, is that laterite sounds like a much better idea than it really is. Just dosing iron to the water column is adequate for all plants. Plants need a lot of things in bigger quantities than they need iron. So, what sounds even better to me is a nutrient rich sub-substrate, such as Diamond Black or river silt. Again, no scientific testing to demonstrate that what sounds good really is good.


----------

